# Monitor auf einmal unscharf



## Transmitter (15. Februar 2007)

Hi,

seit heute ist mein Monitor unscharf.
Ich habe schon verschiedene Frequenzen durchprobiert, aber das hat nichts geholfen.

Ich habe einen 21" CRT, Belinea 108025, angeschlossen über den VGA Port.

Ich habe gerade meine Hardware komplett aufgerüstet (NVidia GForce 7600 GS).
Damit lief er jetzt ein paar Tage, und seit heute wie gesagt alles unscharf.

Habe auch schon ein paar mal entmagnetisiert.
Hatte früher niemals Probleme mit dem Monitor.
Alter: Ca. 6 Jahre

Altersschwäche?
Andere Ideen?

Danke schon mal
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## AndreG (23. Februar 2007)

Moin,

Ich hatte den gleichen Monitor und das gleiche Problem. Und bei Nachfragen beim Fernsehfritzten sagte mir der nur: "Wegschmeißen, da sich eine Reparatur nicht lohnen würde". Glaub er nannte mir damals nen Preis von knapp 160€ für die Reperatur.

Sprich am besten was neues holen außer du hängst an dem Ding.

Mfg Andre


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2007)

Du könntest schauen, ob sich die horzontale oder vertikale Polarisation geändert hat.

Ansonsten UniSono mit AndreG:
Reparatur lohnt nicht. Einen 21"Eizo F77s bekommt man gebraucht mit Garantie
für etwa 60Eur. Und der Stromverbrauch eines 21"CRT sei mal dahin gestellt. Autsch.

Du wirst den Kauf eines 19" oder 20"-TFT nicht bereuen, ehrlich.

mfg chmee


----------



## Transmitter (24. Februar 2007)

Ich habe es mittlerweile gelöst:

Ich habe die Visuellen Effekt in den Systemeigenschaften für optimale Leistung angepasst, jetzt geht alles bis auf Office 2007 und Internet Explorer, aber die beiden Sachen verwende ich nicht so häufig.


----------

